# Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Stuffed Artichokes



## msmofet (Apr 17, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Stuffed Artichokes* 

Servings: 4 

Ingredients:

4 Medium artichokes
1/2 lb. Mozzarella
4 large Garlic cloves

Seasoned Crumbs:
1 cup plain Bread Crumbs
2 TBSP. Grated Parmesan cheese
2 TBSP. Grated Romano cheese
1 TBSP. All purpose seasoning
1 tsp. Rubbed dry Oregano
Salt to taste
Ground pepper to taste
Ground red pepper flakes to taste

Olive Oil - to drizzle over stuffed artichokes

2 Lemons
1 cup hot water

Place water and juice of 1 lemon into inner pot.

Place trivet with handles up into pot.

Fill bowl large enough to hold artichokes with cold water.

Add the juice of 1 lemon to water.

Cut stems off so artichokes sit flat.

Remove any damaged or small outer leaves on bottom.

Cut 1 - 1 1/2 inch off top of each artichoke.
Remove as much of the small leaves and fuzzy choke from center of each artichoke.

With kitchen shears snip off pointy tips of leaves.

Float artichokes in lemon water (be sure cut surfaces get wet to prevent them from turning brown)

Cut mozzarella into small chunks.
(Divide into 4 piles)

Slice garlic into thin slices.
(Divide into 4 piles)

Combine all seasoned crumbs ingredients.

Place 1/3 of each pile of mozzarella into center of each artichoke.

Spread leaves open and place garlic and remaining mozzarella (place any excessive mozzarella into center) into leaves of each artichoke.

Sprinkle seasoned crumbs over top of artichokes to fill center and leaves.

Place artichokes on trivet.

Drizzle olive oil over top of artichokes.

Lock lid and set valve to sealing.

Select Manual high pressure. Adjust (+\-) to 15 minutes.
(Took 10 minutes to come to pressure)

When cook cycle is finished (beep sounds) use quick release.

When pin drops remove lid.

Can use liquid to dip in if desired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum!


 Thank you PF.

Making them in the IP is stupid quick and easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hadn't thought of using the Pressure Cooker for artichokes...love the idea.  I'm the only one who eats them.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hadn't thought of using the Pressure Cooker for artichokes...love the idea. I'm the only one who eats them.


 You can have an artichoke in roughly 25 minutes depending on how quick your pot comes to pressure. Used to take me forever to get them tender. I actually gave up on them till I got my IP.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2017)

msmofet said:


> You can have an artichoke in roughly 25 minutes depending on how quick your pot comes to pressure. Used to take me forever to get them tender. I actually gave up on them till I got my IP.


 
Good to know, I could even get one ready before work!  And with home made mayo, I'd have a feast!  Thanks, MsM!


----------

